# Problème de configuration MAIL avec un compte OVH : refus du mot de passe



## Dj0ul (6 Janvier 2008)

Hello,

Voilà, j'ai un compte OVH qui marche parfaitement en webmail, je m'y connecte sans soucis.

Par contre, sous MAIL, je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter ... :hein: 

Mail me demande tout le temps le mot de passe du compte : "Le serveur pop "pop3._login_.fr" a refusé le mot de passe de "login". Veuillez entrer à nouveau votre MdP ou annuler l'opération".
 

Une idée de ce que j'aurai pu oublier ?


----------



## twinworld (6 Janvier 2008)

ben moi chez OVH, j'ai réglé comme ci-dessous

Type de compte : POP
description : site.com
adresse electronique : info@site.com
Nom complet : site.com
serveur de réception : mail.site.com
Nom d'utilisateur : info@site.com
Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : mail.site.com:info@site.com

et pour le réglage du serveur
Serveur d'envoi : mail.site.com
Authentification : mot de passe
port du serveur : 25
Nom d'utilisateur : info@site.com

Et ça marche


----------



## David_b (6 Janvier 2008)

tu es sur que tu dois mettre pop3.login.xxx
chez moi (offre Plan), à la place login, c'est :
pop3.nom du domaine.ext
ou
mail.nom de domaine.ext

ca n'a rien à voir avec mon login.


----------



## Dj0ul (6 Janvier 2008)

Le serveur POP pop3._domaine_.fr a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur _login_


----------



## Dj0ul (6 Janvier 2008)

Le serveur POP &#8220;mail._domaine_.fr&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur &#8220;_login_&#8221;
 



:hein:

Edit :
J'ai aussi un problème de certificat.... Bon j'ai demandé à ce que ça soit approuvé...
Mais là il me redit :
"Erreur détectée par le serveur : La connexion au serveur «**pop3*._domaine_.fr*» sur le port 25 a expiré."

"Erreur détectée par le serveur : La connexion au serveur «**mail*._domaine_.fr*» sur le port 25 a expiré."

J'ai plis de problème de Mdp, il ne se connecte plus du tout !


----------



## Dj0ul (6 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de tester avec un autre compte OVH, il ne marche pas non plus.

Il y a une incompatibilité entre Mail et OVH sur ma version... :mouais: 
Bonne prise de tête


----------



## David_b (6 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Le serveur POP pop3._domaine_.fr a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur _login_


essaye sans le pop ?


----------



## -greg- (6 Janvier 2008)

essaye comme sans le *3* apres pop. (pop.domaine.tld)

ou

Configuration Email


----------



## apenspel (6 Janvier 2008)

Chez moi, pour un compte mutualisé, les serveurs POP et SMTP, c'est ns0.ovh.net


----------



## Dj0ul (7 Janvier 2008)

-greg- a dit:


> essaye comme sans le *3* apres pop. (pop.domaine.tld)
> 
> ou
> 
> Configuration Email


 
Je tenterai sans le 3.

Dans ton lien, j'y suis déjà allé mais il n'y a pas pour Mail. qui doit manifestement avoir des particularités...  
J'ai contacté le SAV OVH.


----------



## Dj0ul (7 Janvier 2008)

apenspel a dit:


> Chez moi, pour un compte mutualisé, les serveurs POP et SMTP, c'est ns0.ovh.net


 
J'avais également testé. Aucun résultat concluant


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2008)

Suis à la lettre :

par exemple : ton domaine est : monespace.com et le mail est moi@monespace.com

pour te connecter, sur mail, entourage, outlook ou autre chose

login : moi@monespace.com     (tu dois absolument écrite l'adresse complète comme login)
pass : ton mot de passe.

reception des messages : ns0.ovh.net  (attention c'est un ZERO pas un o majuscule)
envoi des messages : ns0.ovh.net


----------



## Dj0ul (7 Janvier 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Suis à la lettre :
> 
> par exemple : ton domaine est : monespace.com et le mail est moi@monespace.com
> 
> ...


 

Ah !
Jec crois que comme login je mettais que *moi* et non l'email complet.
Je vérifie ce soir à la maison.


La suite dans "Internet et réseau !


----------



## Dj0ul (7 Janvier 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Suis à la lettre :
> 
> par exemple : ton domaine est : monespace.com et le mail est moi@monespace.com
> 
> ...




Tu es mon héro !!


----------



## Vinc26 (6 Mai 2008)

Et bien chez moi (j'ai un 60GP), je n'arrive pas à me logger en pop3 via Mail (Léopard)

Obligé de passer en ssl0.ovh.net ... et encore c'est lent... rrrrrrr...

Ca marche toujours pour vous depuis ?


----------



## manouche132 (25 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Mail me fait des misères...
Mais je viens de trouver, mon problème 

problème de conflit avec peerguardian, il bloque l'envoi et/ou la réception des certificats


----------

